# Rat Rations



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Just placed my order for 11b on rat rations. Looking forward to getting the girls a more balanced diet as they are admittedly on a very unbalanced diet at the minute as they have a bowl of rat nuggets which they don't eat much (probably because they are boring) of then they just eat vegetables and meat that I give them. I feel bad for this but they are happy. 

I still can' wait to get them on this new diet hopefully they will love it. How long to RR tend to take for deliveries?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Rat Rations are great with deliveries, I pay by cheque and I still get my delivery 2-3 days after ordering.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to hear. I finally "manned up" and paid the steep delivery fees. However, I only ordered 1KG of food so only came to about £7. We will see if they like it. Which mixture do you use?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah delivery is a bit expensive, but with the service I'm not that bothered lol

I feed 11b with added dried pasta and mixed insects and water creatures all mixed in.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds yummy...

mine get small amounts of dried pasta, normally a piece or two each.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i must say ratrations delivery is very quick.
i find if i place my order early in the morning it comes the next day!

but because i have so many rats i find it cheaper to make my own mix.
plus my boys seem to leave a lot of the seeds,i find they only like certain ones so now i do my own seed mixture within the mix.

chris remember you need to supplement your rat rations mix as although it says "complete mix" it lacks calcium and vit D3.
you can buy daily essentials off that site and calcivet but i used to and still do give chicken bones cooked and daily essentias twice a week.
you can always add in a few bits of the nuggets to the ratrations mix.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I give a couple of chicken bones but it takes them a while to get through them! I will probably put some nuggets in as well as I'm sure they must have some nutritional value. They're just boring! 

I think they will be chuffed at their change of diet.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes any pellet diet rat food is boring because lets face it who wants to eat the same food over and over. rats love to have a mixed diet.
your girls won't know whats hit them when they get all those seeds etc.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I gave them the "Rodents Garnish" and "Sunshine Munch" for [email protected] a while back which they seemed to enjoy but i'm not sure of how healthy it actually was.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

also with pellets or any pet shop bought rat foods they can be too high on protein and have poor ingredients.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm starting to feel that [email protected] is good for nothing except toys, and they barely even have any decent ones in stock anyway.

i was in there the other day and the guy in there tried to convince me to buy two balls for me to free range my rats in as it would give them "more freedom and I wouldnt have to supervise them..." and I was like are you serious? Asked him if he had ever owned a rat and he said no but he was the stores "rat specialist". :crazy:

I'm pretty sure its well known that balls can cause damage in their backs or am i mistaken for another animal?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i would never ever exercise a rat in a ball 
pets at home staff pee me off.
how the heck can a rat have more freedom?????? they cant climb and sniff things if cooped up in a bloody ball  idiots.
and they can over heat in them.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah exactly I didn't even think about the climbing.

I can imagine putting mine in a ball and them just sitting there not moving thinking "are you serious?"


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

when i had my syrian hamster he would never use his he'd just go to sleep in it.
i know a few people use the rat balls for inside the cages for the rats to sleep in.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

Ha ha

How on earth can you be a rat specialist if you've never even owned a rat? 

O no forget that, he must of been the one in that store that had read the book, the idiots guide to rats. That would explain it.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i had a girl from pets at home try and tell me how to introduce 4 6 week old rats together. :crazy: :crazy: i mean seriously. i had already mentioned that i had owned 51 rats, and currently had 29. yet she still felt the need to tell me what i already know.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I find it really sad when I hear all these [email protected] stories.
The team down at my local seem to be really knowledgeable in every animal they sell. And not just knowledgeable, but passionate so I never though [email protected] was such a bad place.

I'll continue to go there since I have no problems at mine, but I just think it's sad that they have such a bad name because of some idiot team members.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Back on to the subject of Rat Rations

Got an email last night saying my order had been dispatched should be with me today or tomorrow!

Very pleased with their service so far and will let you know how the girls like their food!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I find it really sad when I hear all these [email protected] stories.
> The team down at my local seem to be really knowledgeable in every animal they sell. And not just knowledgeable, but passionate so I never though [email protected] was such a bad place.


i found it quite funny tbh as she said she dosent like rats. when she went to get them out the tank she was squirming, but pleased with herself that she she could touch 4 6 week old rats :crazy: but she felt the need to tell me how to introduce them  some people!



chrisd said:


> Back on to the subject of Rat Rations
> 
> Got an email last night saying my order had been dispatched should be with me today or tomorrow!
> 
> Very pleased with their service so far and will let you know how the girls like their food!


i ordered some of there kidney friendly complete diet over christmas. while other companies sent it rather fast rat rations didnt and it took 2 weeks, even with the extortionate delivery price. i had to buy 20kg due to having 2 cages of rats on the diet. i didnt like the diet, it was not complete. why when a diet says complete should you have to add powders and other items to it. in a complete diet it should have everything needed, it wasnt like i was spending a small ammount on it either. that was the first and last time i got any of that food from ratrations. it would be easier and cheaper to make my own mixes, which i do.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes CRL this is why i make my own mix up too.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hopefully I will approve of the mixes (not that I really know whether they are good or not) but more importantly that the rats like them. They have been recommended so I thought I would give them a try.

But when blade gets her stuff ready I will be going to her.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks chris.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wish you had mentioned it yesterday before I placed my order lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

CRL said:


> i ordered some of there kidney friendly complete diet over christmas. while other companies sent it rather fast rat rations didnt and it took 2 weeks, even with the extortionate delivery price. i had to buy 20kg due to having 2 cages of rats on the diet. i didnt like the diet, it was not complete. why when a diet says complete should you have to add powders and other items to it. in a complete diet it should have everything needed, it wasnt like i was spending a small ammount on it either. that was the first and last time i got any of that food from ratrations. it would be easier and cheaper to make my own mixes, which i do.


I ordered loads over Christmas and didn't have a single problem, maybe you were just unlucky :tongue_smilie:

Oh and as for the complete mix, unless you use those horrible blocks there is no such thing on the market :mellow:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Oh and as for the complete mix, unless you use those horrible blocks there is no such thing on the market :mellow:


if there is no such thing then they shouldnt advertise it as such. its false advertising. ive never actually seen those blocks. i know they sell alot in america, but i wouldnt give my rat lab blocks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

chrisd said:


> Just wish you had mentioned it yesterday before I placed my order lol!


sorry 
it wasn't something i had properly thought about but after chatting to hubby laughing that i now have 3 customers he said maybe you should start selling it properly.
so now i'm just going to my local pet shop warehouse supplier and ordering things in so that i don't have to use my own mix for my rats.i will now have two storage tubs up one for my rats and one for customers both exactly the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

CRL said:


> if there is no such thing then they shouldnt advertise it as such. its false advertising. ive never actually seen those blocks. i know they sell alot in america, but i wouldnt give my rat lab blocks.


You know that and I know that but it doesn't make any difference, the majority of "complete" food is just a con, I've not found a single food out there that gives the correct nutrient levels :crazy:

I wouldn't give my lot blocks either, in fact my lot would probably just chuck them at me in disgust :lol:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

love rat rations. the dispatch orders so fast and so much good stuff on there. always finding new stuff to add to the boys mix.


----------

